# [WR] 5.23 Clock Average - Tairan Zhong (钟泰然)



## Evan Liu (May 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Video with reaction











https://cubingchina.com/live/Zhuhai-Open-2017#!/event/clock/d/all

Congrats! Very happy for him, especially because he emailed me for tips in 2015 shortly after I got my 5.94 average in China.

He also got a 5.34 average in the finals, 0.01 off former WR.


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 29, 2017)

Wow... I suggest putting this in the wr/cr/nr section because then it will be featured, and more people check there, and you can make prefix saying [WR]


----------



## Evan Liu (May 29, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> Wow... I suggest putting this in the wr/cr/nr section because then it will be featured, and more people check there, and you can make prefix saying [WR]


That section is reserved for results that have videos. If a video of this gets posted then this post will be moved there.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 29, 2017)

Evan Liu said:


> https://cubingchina.com/live/Zhuhai-Open-2017#!/event/clock/d/all
> 
> Congrats! Very happy for him, especially because he emailed me for tips in 2015 shortly after I got my 5.99 average in China.
> 
> He also got a 5.34 average in the finals, 0.01 off former WR.


Nice job! Nice to see more fast clockers.


----------



## YouCubing (May 29, 2017)

n o i c e


----------



## turtwig (May 30, 2017)

I just noticed, his last name (钟), means 'clock' in Chinese. Quite apt.


----------



## xyzzy (May 30, 2017)

turtwig said:


> I just noticed, his last name (钟), means 'clock' in Chinese. Quite apt.



This is not a coincidence, because nothing is ever a coincidence.

(how many people here will get this reference?)


----------



## Evan Liu (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 1, 2017)

zs??????? wait a minute. Am I doing this all wrong?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 1, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> zs??????? wait a minute. Am I doing this all wrong?


What do you mean...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> What do you mean...


Watch his solves he does z rotations instead of turning the bottom dials.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 1, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Watch his solves he does z rotations instead of turning the bottom dials.


What in tarnation


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 1, 2017)

I guess you don't have to regrip though... not sure if this is genius or weird


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I guess you don't have to regrip though... not sure if this is genius or weird


Genius!


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 1, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Watch his solves he does z rotations instead of turning the bottom dials.


SEE I'M NOT CRAZY


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 1, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> SEE I'M NOT CRAZY


Except you do it like 8 times a solve.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 1, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Except you do it like 8 times a solve.


not anymore


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 1, 2017)

Another video with reaction:


----------



## bcube (Jun 15, 2017)

What puzzle brand has been used? Rubik´s?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 15, 2017)

Hahaha one of my favourite reactions


----------

